

Microsoft cancels WP7 dev unlock - vibrunazo
http://www.xda-developers.com/feature/enjoying-chevron-say-goodbye-to-your-developer-unlock/

======
catfish
I didn't know that Microsoft made phone software... Does anyone use it?

